# NaPoWriMo - Please register your interest here!



## PiP (Mar 13, 2018)

*Why not join WF's NaPoWriMo challenge? Please register your interest here. 

*The challenge will be hosted on the NaPoWriMo forum or, if you want to protect your first publishing rights, we also have a NaPo workshop*

Looking for prompt ideas? Check out 'Prompt Suggestions'
Or chat about NaPo with fellow poets around the 'Round Table'

The challenge commences on the 1st April, so please do not post poems beforehand.




New members who are not FoWF (Friends of WF) will need to make 10 posts before they can enter.

**Any questions please shout!**

*


​


----------



## Phil Istine (Mar 13, 2018)

A definite maybe from me


----------



## H.Brown (Mar 13, 2018)

I'm up for it, so count me in guys.


----------



## andrewclunn (Mar 13, 2018)

I've already said yes, but restating as much here in the official spot.


----------



## PiP (Mar 14, 2018)

I am also going to give it a try.


----------



## Darren White (Mar 14, 2018)

Count me in


----------



## ned (Mar 14, 2018)

30 limericks in 30 days!

I don't know who's going to go mad first - me or the readers!


----------



## TuesdayEve (Mar 14, 2018)

I’m in, and looking forward to it.


----------



## Pulse (Mar 14, 2018)

I'll try.


----------



## Gumby (Mar 14, 2018)

I'm in.


----------



## RhythmOvPain (Mar 14, 2018)

I suppose I can give this a whirl?


----------



## Thaumiel (Mar 14, 2018)

I can write a month's worth of awful poetry, sure.


----------



## -xXx- (Mar 14, 2018)

i r puttin' minutes in a box
some spare wurdz like 'quick' and 'fox'
for thirty days i will try
to pome daily when i rise

if the day will not permit
post that day, then i will sit
once a week and post them all:
wobble, wilt, but do not fall


----------



## Phil Istine (Mar 14, 2018)

Come on Ellalouise.  We know you're out there somewhere.


----------



## jenthepen (Mar 14, 2018)

Gotta follow the action! I'm in.


----------



## Pelwrath (Mar 14, 2018)

Most likely. Even if I don't reach 30, I've succeeded in writing whatever number I do write that I didn't have before.


----------



## clark (Mar 15, 2018)

Good grief!  I've never written a poem a day for a span longer than, maybe, five days, and that unprecedented burst savaged my Scotch supply AND my Scotch budget for the rest of that lamentable month.  You ask a lot.  A tentative, nervous ​maybe.


----------



## Syed (Mar 15, 2018)

I have never done that before...ie force myself to write one everyday..I write as they come.... sometimes i go blank for days... so this will be new experience.....maybe, i can try...

do they all have to be new ones everyday  ??


----------



## Darren White (Mar 15, 2018)

Syed said:


> I have never done that before...ie force myself to write one everyday..I write as they come.... sometimes i go blank for days... so this will be new experience.....maybe, i can try...
> 
> do they all have to be new ones everyday  ??



Yes, new ones, but they don't need to be masterpieces.
See them as drafts for the masterpieces you are going to write the remaining 11 months of the year


----------



## clark (Mar 15, 2018)

Darren (stealing Audrey's favourite line)--you crack me up!

Syed:  You sound as nervous as I am.  Recruit your secretary.  Threaten to cut short her lunch hour and make her stay late if she doesn't produce a sonnet a night on her own time.  Be ruthless.  These WF long-timers are serious as shit about this.  It took me two months to figure out what the bloody acronym stood for.  Tell you what--I'll come to Karachi, we'll lock the doors of your house, make sure it's well stocked with The Essentials (make sure it's all single-malt), and in a single riotous weekend we'll crank out 60 deathless works of art and hand them all in on April 30th.  Just send me a ticket--no, first-class isn't necessary.  Business class is just fine.


----------



## Darren White (Mar 15, 2018)

Clark, you always manage to make me roll out bed with laughter 
('acronym' for "you crack me up")


----------



## Syed (Mar 15, 2018)

Clark if i could send you a ticket, i would come myself to your place, vancouver is one of my favourite places and while you were writing i could have had a blast at your bar.... if you came here you would end up dry ! does anyone know if one can tolerate a dry clark ? 

I think hiring a secretary would be cheaper... the problem is new secretaries may not be familiar with son-nets ! they would probably think i was asking for _sons from the net_ ... Lol !!


----------



## Syed (Mar 15, 2018)

Darren I will try to...(fingers crossed ) !!!


----------



## Phil Istine (Mar 15, 2018)

Dross is OK if it's all you can manage on a particular day.  Last year I left myself with ten to do in the last two days. So I resorted to micro-poetry.  A couple of them were pretty decent.  I even wrote a brief poem about 'five a day' - normally about fruit and veg portions - but changed to poetry.
It's surprising what can pop into the head once you start writing.  Also, life was very difficult last April time, so I managed to use a lot of humour in my poetry because I was struggling to face reality.  It was a helpful escape.


----------



## Neetu (Mar 15, 2018)

I am sure there will be an outpouring of verse on this thread come April, Darren, and perhaps even a deluge! I am out of the poetry world, though, so I will just stop by to read.  Will I be able to even if I don’t participate?


----------



## Pelwrath (Mar 15, 2018)

@Neetu;   IMHO, if you read, enjoy and offer suggestions, you’re participating.


----------



## Darren White (Mar 15, 2018)

Sure Neetu. All WF members can read 



Neetu said:


> I am sure there will be an outpouring of verse on this thread come April, Darren, and perhaps even a deluge! I am out of the poetry world, though, so I will just stop by to read.  Will I be able to even if I don’t participate?


----------



## Neetu (Mar 15, 2018)

Haha, Pelwrath, me offer suggestions? No way! But I will read and enjoy.


----------



## Darkkin (Mar 15, 2018)

_*Shout*_​   (Singular wit at work...)


----------



## PiP (Mar 15, 2018)

Darkkin said:


> _*Shout*_​   (Singular wit at work...)



I hear you, Darrkin  What about Turtle? Will he be joining the challenge or cracking the whip?


----------



## clark (Mar 15, 2018)

Self-stifling the consummate Poet in you would be rather like a pit-bull voluntarily taking up a diet of broccoli, or a Swiss watchmaker joining a pipeline welding crew . . .how about Humpty Dumpty running the 100-metre hurdles?  If you succeed in this declaration, it will be a sad loss for everyone in this group.  I am consulting a voodoo practitioner, who will doom you to failure.:livid:


----------



## audrey (Mar 15, 2018)

Oh the crap you will see from me and my cursor for 30 days--I am in for the version that the public doesn't see--so do we just post a new thread each day on the NaPoWriMo workshop page?


----------



## Neetu (Mar 15, 2018)

I beg your pardon? Who are you addressing this to, Clark?


----------



## PiP (Mar 15, 2018)

audrey said:


> Oh the crap you will see from me and my cursor for 30 days--I am in for the version that the public doesn't see--so do we just post a new thread each day on the NaPoWriMo workshop page?



Yes, that's correct. At least you will have 30 draft poems to work from for the rest of the year... that's my excuse  Good to see you joining us, Audrey.


----------



## RHPeat (Mar 15, 2018)

Carole: give me encouragement in April. 

Well — I'm giving this some notice; 
if nothing else I'll awaken my dreams
to ponder projects on changing screens. 
I'm counting three dead poets' toes, 
taking a walk out of winter's darkness. 
Remind me when earth turns to spring.


----------



## clark (Mar 16, 2018)

Neetu -- that can't be a serious question.  See the "you"?  More important, see the Smiley?


----------



## Darren White (Mar 16, 2018)

Below a list of people who so far have said they'll participate 

-xXx-
Andrewclunn
Anita M Shaw
Audrey
Clark
Cugoano
Darkkin
Darren
FireMajic
Gumby
H Brown
Hikerpoet
James 剣 斧 血
Jenthepen
Krysondra
MarLa
Ned
Pelwrath
Phil Istine
Pip
Pulse
RH Peat
RhythmovPain
Sara Ella
Syed
Tinacrabapple
TL Murphy
TuesdayEve


----------



## PiP (Mar 16, 2018)

Wow, Darren. 23 is a record!


----------



## Neetu (Mar 16, 2018)

I did see the smiley, Clark, and know you meant it as a joke. The consummate Poet no longer exists, but thank you for the thought. I will simply read and enjoy what existing consummate poets offer up.


----------



## Darren White (Mar 16, 2018)

23! I hadn't counted.
BUT
I did count in the MAYBE's and PERHAPSes


----------



## Anita M Shaw (Mar 16, 2018)

I'll have to say maybe. I've done a little poetry, but not much. I'm deep into final edits of my young adult novel and first draft of 3rd romance, and in an exciting chapter - about to kill off one of the characters, who is already dead in the second book. But this will explain what really happened to him. 

When I do write poetry, I tend to rhyme. It's just what comes out. I do have some snippets that never got finished. I could start with those, and see if it triggers a poetry marathon. So, yeah, maybe!


----------



## Darren White (Mar 16, 2018)

Anita M Shaw said:


> I'll have to say maybe. I've done a little poetry, but not much. I'm deep into final edits of my young adult novel and first draft of 3rd romance, and in an exciting chapter - about to kill off one of the characters, who is already dead in the second book. But this will explain what really happened to him.
> 
> When I do write poetry, I tend to rhyme. It's just what comes out. I do have some snippets that never got finished. I could start with those, and see if it triggers a poetry marathon. So, yeah, maybe!



I'll sign you up, maybe or no maybe


----------



## Syed (Mar 16, 2018)

ok i am counted in the list above....will try see what palatable hogwash i come up with....


----------



## TuesdayEve (Mar 16, 2018)

Is palatable a requirement?


----------



## Darkkin (Mar 16, 2018)

TuesdayEve said:


> Is palatable a requirement?



If palatable poetry were a requirement, I would have DQed with my first post...So no worries.


----------



## Firemajic (Mar 16, 2018)

Hopefully.... maybe.... I think.... I can.... I think I can.... I THINK I can? I think I CAN!!!!!


----------



## Phil Istine (Mar 17, 2018)

Firemajic said:


> Hopefully.... maybe.... I think.... I can.... I think I can.... I THINK I can? I think I CAN!!!!!



I think, therefore I can.


----------



## Darren White (Mar 17, 2018)

Firemajic said:


> Hopefully.... maybe.... I think.... I can.... I think I can.... I THINK I can? I think I CAN!!!!!


Consider yourself added to the list


----------



## tinacrabapple (Mar 17, 2018)

I'll try, but where do you post the poems?


----------



## Darren White (Mar 17, 2018)

tinacrabapple said:


> I'll try, but where do you post the poems?



On top of the NaPoWriMo forumpart are a number of stickied posts. In them is explained how it works and where and when to post your poems. In the meantime I'll sign you up.
Good luck


----------



## tinacrabapple (Mar 20, 2018)

Ok, thank you!


----------



## Sara Ella (Mar 21, 2018)

Yay! This will be a challenge!  Especially for those who read what tumbles out of my head


----------



## PiP (Mar 21, 2018)

Sara Ella said:


> Especially for those who read what tumbles out of my head



... and mine! You will be in good company...  Pleased you are joining us, Sara


----------



## Krysondra (Mar 27, 2018)

Put on the list,
But don't expect too much....
Kids and classes, cats and more,
Take up my memory such
That...

What am I agreeing to again?

(ToT)

(@o@)


----------



## Darren White (Mar 28, 2018)

Krysondra, I'll add you to the list. All you need to know is in the stickies on top of the NaPoWriMo forum


----------



## PiP (Mar 28, 2018)

Krysondra said:


> That...
> 
> What am I agreeing to again?
> 
> ...



*laughing... I am thinking the same... but I am going to do it  AND,


----------



## Gumby (Mar 28, 2018)

PiP said:


> *laughing... I am thinking the same... but I am going to do it  AND,



Lol! Yes, this is how it goes as soon as I sit down to write a poem...


----------



## MarLa (Mar 28, 2018)

It scares the living daylights out of me but I'm in . . .


----------



## PiP (Mar 28, 2018)

MarLa said:


> It scares the living daylights out of me but I'm in . . .



and me. But I've figured at least I'll have 30 draft poems on which to build on once NaPo is over.


----------



## Darren White (Mar 29, 2018)

PiP said:


> and me. But I've figured at least I'll have 30 draft poems on which to build on once NaPo is over.



Exactly PiP, I feel the same, 30 draft poems to work on after April, a luxury


----------



## Darren White (Mar 29, 2018)

28 participants on the list!
Awesome


----------



## Thaumiel (Mar 29, 2018)

Just two more and it will be perfect...


----------



## Phil Istine (Mar 29, 2018)

I have the opposite problem to last year.  I've just taken on a load of new work for after Easter so time will again be tight.  I reckon I might belt out a load over Sunday and Monday to get well ahead.
Once again, anyone looking for quality better read someone else's work.


----------



## Firemajic (Mar 30, 2018)

I want to put all of my poems, in ONE thread... I do not want to post each one in a separate thread.... is that allowed?


----------



## PiP (Mar 30, 2018)

YEp, no problem, Fire.


----------



## Firemajic (Mar 30, 2018)

PiP said:


> YEp, no problem, Fire.



Thank you... I am hoping to do a couple of themes... one is called " Pictures from my past" and hopefully the poems will represent who I am... where I have been, things my Mother shared with me.... I don't have a lot of pictures... but I have memories, and I want to put those in poems, so that I don't forget....


----------



## PiP (Mar 31, 2018)

Reminder: Please don't post your poetry until the 1st April


----------



## Krysondra (Apr 1, 2018)

I feel like this is how my brain works most of the time.  

"Let's accomplish task, but wait........  Du, du, du, du, du......"


----------



## Pelwrath (Apr 1, 2018)

My first poem is up!


----------



## PiP (Apr 1, 2018)

And we're off! The NaPo Challenge has begun. Please remember the race is not won by the swift but by those who keep plodding along. aka: you don't need to empty your brain (hard drive) all in one day...

You are welcome to join in the fun/challenge at any time!


----------



## Darkkin (Apr 1, 2018)

Poets like any other group of people, all work at individual rates.  Are those who utilize time early on any different than those who thrive on daily routine or those who find inspiration in procrastination?    Do first time marathon runners disparage seasoned runners who know have honed their pace through years of practice?  Is a handicap placed on seasoned runners so everybody is exactly even?  No, it is about the journey.  Not the pace.  If a poet wants to sprint or set a higher goal for themselves it should not be discouraged as 30 in 30 is merely the baseline of the challenge.  Personal goals establish tenet points and milestones on the individual journey.  And sometime there is more to a plan than just 30 poems in 30 days.  The most efficient hunters run fast and quiet. There and gone.

I don't know why but it just seems like kid who knows how to read is being told off for knowing how to read because the kid in the desk next to them doesn't.  Akin to do less, so everyone feels good about what they've done, not jealous or worse intimidated... 

 Personally, I didn't finish the first year, but I took what I learned and built on it.  I went back and tried again, this time with a plan and a couple of personal goal to meet.

As Spock told Kirk when asked how his trainee crew would respond on real duty in _Wrath of Khan:  'Each according to his gifts.'  - Spock  

_Just some thoughts.


----------



## Cugoano (Apr 1, 2018)

I'm in for April....


----------



## PiP (Apr 1, 2018)

\\/





Cugoano said:


> I'm in for April....


----------



## TL Murphy (Apr 1, 2018)

Okey-dokey


----------



## RhythmOvPain (Apr 1, 2018)

First entry posted.

This shit is going to KILL me. Lol.


----------



## Darren White (Apr 1, 2018)

30 poems, 30 drafts, always nice to have some in stock for dry periods


----------



## ArrowInTheBowOfTheLord (Apr 2, 2018)

Am I too late? Didn't see this until today. . .I'll write two poems to compensate.


----------



## PiP (Apr 2, 2018)

ArrowInTheBowOfTheLord said:


> Am I too late? Didn't see this until today. . .I'll write two poems to compensate.



No, don't worry, you are not too late  Join the fun. The aim is 30 poems in 30 days. How you do it is up to you


----------



## Mrcheese (Apr 5, 2018)

PiP said:


> View attachment 21118
> *Why not join WF's NaPoWriMo challenge? Please register your interest here.
> 
> *The challenge will be hosted on the NaPoWriMo forum or, if you want to protect your first publishing rights, we also have a NaPo workshop*
> ...


Hi there id like to join in Napo are there set poems that your making for members or domwe choose our own


----------



## H.Brown (Apr 5, 2018)

Hello and welcome to NaPoWriMo 2018. We choose our own they just have to be written and posted during the 1st and 30th oof April. I hope this helps. 


Mrcheese said:


> Hi there id like to join in Napo are there set poems that your making for members or domwe choose our own


----------



## grimalkin (Apr 9, 2018)

I ll have a go


----------



## RhythmOvPain (Apr 9, 2018)

It's hard to keep up a daily habit of sitting down and writing creatively. 

I've been failing in that respect.

Just gotta catch up. >>


----------



## ArrowInTheBowOfTheLord (Nov 2, 2018)

I'm in for this year!


----------



## ArrowInTheBowOfTheLord (Nov 2, 2018)

Sorry my mistake thought it was November, for some reason, not April . . . 5 months to go


----------



## Darren White (Nov 2, 2018)

November is for the novel writers. There's a thread up somewhere for It. I think Moderan started it


----------



## moderan (Nov 5, 2018)

https://www.writingforums.com/threads/180400-2018!


----------

